# What are your does names??



## janette (Jan 27, 2010)

Just wondering what some of your favorite doe names are?? Got to pick out a few names and I am drawing a blank.........Thanks!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Ahhhh the naming game Well we have so many on our "Name" list that we will probably never get to use them all. And we do not use the same name twice, each animal has its own fitting name. So we won't ever have a Mercedes, Roslyn (my personal favorite), Sophie, Ava, or Harlequin again. I LOVE Gwendlyn's name, I can do all sorts of cool name games with it Mostly call her Gwenie though. Our most interesting name we have on does right now is Rugelach, which is actually an apricot jelly filled cookie. Now if you were to ask on bucks :biggrin our favorite name is Ghengis Khan :lol but we love all our goaties just the same.
Tam


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Princess O'Chocolate

Orange

Chelsey

Cocoa

Latte'

Abby

Kate

Lemon (Orange's kid)

Feline


----------



## LamanchaLover (Jan 11, 2010)

Some of my favorites: Mocha, Trixi, Spree, Scrabble, and Niblets.
I like Sophie, Cocoa, and lemon.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have:

Chrysta, Esmeralda, Zoe, Aine, Wedding Singer, Ciara and Zalika (AKA Compass) are the ones I have now.


----------



## Dana (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a slew of names on my Goat Farm. doc . I think of them all winter and then have mostly bucks in the spring. 

Firefly, Pixie, Sprite, Ambrosia, Halley, Moxie, and Luna are a few off the top of my head.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I have one Nubian doe family Nicolette her daughters have been , Capulet, Lynette, Red Hot Nicolette, Morticia and Nasty{nasturtium} (thanks to Vicki and a coffin) capulet I still have her daughters have been Cyra, Chamomile, Calendula, bucks Cadet, Black Swiss Chard, Blissberry Show me Victory, has Star spangled Liberty as a daughter, and Libby has two yet unnamed doe kids, I have Strawberry wine, her does have been Get Rythm, Strawberry Blonde, Rhythm's baby Maybe it was Memphis, Memphis has a little doeling yet unnamed
(Saanen) Princess Bonnie : Princess Pagan, Princess Bernadette, Pagan's doe kids are Plain White Tsz', and Whiter shade of Pale, Shady's baby's shall be beyound the pale, (beundi) and ? Tease daughter if she has one shall be whity tighty, and Let me see your hanes, probably have to shorten that to Let's see ur Hanes!, oh I bought a doe out of a Romance, and named her Rekindled, she gave birth on Easter to Revial! and Ressurection, 
I tend to name things either by the holiday they are born on, a cool song, some herb plant as I garden, or some other theme, maybe even the events of there arrival, red eye express for the lost on a plane goat from Texas!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Elwynn
Goldie
Piper
Cricket


----------



## BrokenHalterFarm (Feb 16, 2010)

Sassy - pygmy doe and very appropriatly named.
Holly - ^
Olive - ^
Amelia - Nubian
Gigi - nubian/boer/pygmy > short for Girl Goat
Penny/Penelope - grade nubian > copper colored like a penny.
Gidget - nubian/boer
Flower - ^ > Flying nun!


----------



## Woadleaf (Oct 17, 2009)

Right now we have the characters from the Brit show Absolutely Fabulous: Patsy, Edwina and Saffy. The next one will be Bubbles, and that will seguay into the Powerpuff Girls: Blossom and Buttercup (which are just standard goat names, afterall). After that I think I might pick a book or something. If I ever get a buck he'll be called Jamie Fraser or Roger Mac, and then we'll need a Claire and a Brianna to match.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I have StickyBunns and Sunshine.


----------



## cloverhillgoats (May 23, 2008)

Our does are Edelweiss, Blackberry, and White Dove. We also have used: Ella, Essie, Flower, Wild Fire, Lucy, Annabel, and Daisy


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Does: Christie, Danish Pastry, Boston, Zia, Autumn Fairy, Licorice, Eclaire, Tanqueray, Daisy, Puzzle, Cocoa Bean, Charlotte, Belgian Truffle, Elizabeth 

Bucks: Dakota, Adventure, Amadeus


----------



## peregrine (Dec 9, 2008)

Viola/Violet and Sparrow


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

To many to name... The current ones:

Dezeerah
Remix Gaylene
A Classy Investment
Set Me Free
Raven's Legacy
Cooper
Tequila Showgirl
Hot Desires
Lady Di (The does below are her daughters)
Splash of Gold Lady Gaga
Striking Killer Lady 

Bucks: 
Discostick
Guinness
Summer Heat
Mink's Maestro

Going with my herd theme for my displays and herd sign, I wanted FANCY and over the top.. So just fitting my names are the same. Yes having a buck named Discostick opens up all the Lady Gaga songs and such. (His breeder named him!) I try to stay with a theme when naming them. Wether I used a lryic from a song, the doe's first letter of her name, or a family theme. Keep it fun, and interesting!


----------



## tinygreenfrog (Feb 19, 2009)

May West
Audrey Hepburn
Grace Kelly
Sophia Loren
Barbra Streisand
Starlet O'Hara
Gidget (N.dwarf)
Betty Davis
Gretta Garbo

They go by their first names usually, unless they are being naughty....


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I have.................... Lovey Dove
Her daughters are: Ha'Yonah Malka (The dove Queen)
Ha'Yonah Shel Zahav (The dove of Gold)

Also have................Sugar Baby
Dawning Star
Sirocco
Bright Promise
Tinker


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Adult does: Angel's Miracle, Cozette, Colette, Melia, Diamond Dazzle, Diamond Dust (DD). Foxy Lady, Evette, Arwen, Winter Carnival, Cherry Blossom, Glynnis, Wild Rose. Yearlings: Mimosa, Shamrock, Enya, Ruby Tuesday, Jasmine, Caprice, Melanie, Chloe, Rhapsody in Blue (Ears), Stormy. Kids that I've named so far: Angelique (Miracle's kid), Queen of Diamonds - barn name Queenie (Diamond Dazzle's kid). Wisteria (Cherry Blossom's kid), Fairy Dust (DD's kid), Carly (Colette's kid). I still have alot of names to come up with for the rest of the doelings.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

So far I have:

Capella
Archytas
Cetus
Dixie Chick
Jujubee
Skittle (Jujubee's daughter)
Image
India
Saberi (Named after Roxanna Saberi)
Samantha
Shine
Willow
Kotuna
Bonnie (Nickname for Bonaire Rum Runner)
Icee (Nickname for Fugitive of Just-Ice)


Lots of plans for future does/doelings.

Anne


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

We try to name after country singers. Johnny cash, Loretta lynn, June carter cash, shaniya,dolly,patsy,tanya, reba.

Deb


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

All kids this year have been characters on NCIS:

Abby
Ducky
Gibbs
Tony
Tim
Kate

One more kidding to go later this spring, and we have these names in reserve:
Leon
Zeva
Palmer
Jenny


----------



## Twillingate Farm (Oct 26, 2007)

Good thread... I had two doelings born last night and I was just getting ready to assemble the annual list of names to be offered to my 7 yr old grandson for his selection. Last year we had:

Kalliope
Ysabelle
Jessi
Daffodil

Always a big deal to pick just the right name ya' know!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Valkyrie
Diamond Rose
Hawkette
Verona
Bug's Magic

and two more coming next week, will have "V" names


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

you were asking for does' names but I did have a Dread Pirate Roberts, black n. dwarf buck. I didn't name him but i loved that name.
I have also had
Olive
Shasta
William Buckley-buck
Attila the hun-buck
Naomi
Zipporah
Nicole
Avant guard-buck


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Most unusual we have had named this year is 
Come On Cry to Me (CC)
Deliver Me (Del)


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Sometimes I use the first letter of the dam...as in Michalangela has a Mahayleel and a Miley for daughters...this year however, we had too many M names so we named her keeper daughter Holly Berry. Jetaimes' keeper daughter is Jada....her sire was Kat Man Doo so we are calling her Jet Kat Jada. Alicia's bucks all got A names, since we are not keeping them, Athens of Atticus, Alabama Slammer and Alicia's Aristotle...Miley's cute little miniature daughter got named Ciara...just for the heck of it. It's nice to have theme's or use the first letter of the name, or a movie or such...makes it a little easier.


----------



## ncgoatmom (Feb 11, 2010)

Oscar-baby Saanen/Alpine cross buckling
Sic-em-Sam- Alpine buck 
Bodacious- Nigi girl
Stinky- Nigi girl
Dutchess- Saanen girl
Jessy- Saanen girl
Sissy- Saanen/ Alpine girl
Gussy-Saanen girl
Sassy-Saanen girl
Celeste-Lamancha girl


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

Candy had Snickers(who will have Peanut & Almond) and Twix (will have Caramel & Cocoa) and this year she had Kit, Kat and Heath

Goldie had Betty and Bea(for the golden girls)

Hannah had Suzy, Patsy and Bonny


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Right now I have:

Amazing Grace (Grace)
Kindred Heart (Kindred)
Pocahontas (Poki)
Rosebud (Rosy)

I did have:

Solana
Savanna
Dream Wings
Lin Yue
Amity
Roberta
Shakala (Kala)
Sharissa (Rissa)

20 years ago I had:
Goofball
Gracie
Beauty


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

We have 2 lines - one named about fruit/desserts and the other named after flowers.
The flower line descended from Price O The Field Sage.
Crimson Clover,
Pretty Posie
Honeysuckle
Ivy
Magnolia
Snap Dragon
Poinsettia
Lantana
Sultana

The other descended from Pruittville's E/A Strawberry - our first homebred champion.

Huckleberry
Huckberry Frost
Brown Sugar
Berry Parade
Berry Echo
Berry Eclispe
Mocha Punch
Java Chiller
Starburst
Carmel Corn
Sugar Baby
Razzberry
Posie's Promise
and so on....

I sometimes stray from this for a special doe - Nantucket was one because I really liked the name.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

The Milkers:
Gloxina - from Tim's flower line
Delta
Dixie
Tater
Tot
Primrose
Duchess
Sofia

Dry Yearlings:
Bluebonnet
Candy
Harmony
Melody

Kids:
(Nubians)
Pepsi
Razzle
Diamond
(LaManchas)
Wyoming
Savannah
Dublin
Destiny


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Right now, we're having a "Firefly" year - we have Kaylee, Saffron (when she's being "bad", she's "SaffYoBrig!" :lol, and River. The bucklings the kids named - Calvin and Hobbes. We have 1 more doe to go - I'm hoping we get Inara and Zoe. Next year will be "Dr. Horrible"....Penny, Moist, Capt. Hammer.......


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are some names we used -

Pardner
Buckie
Boomer
Pistol

Daisy
Ginger
Jessie
Pheobie
Boots
Ruffles
Firefly ( Midnight Firefly)
Snowball
Buttons


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

We currently have -

*DOES*

ARIA (musical terms)
SONATA (musical terms)
TRINITY (river in Texas I think)
CINNAMON (spices)
BABEE (love songs)
VICKIE RAE (bought her - her daughters are Haven ladies in song LOL)
GYPSY (old lady names)
MARTHA WASHINGTON (first ladies)
NUTMEG (spices)
SWEETHEART (Let Me Call You Sweetheart) (love songs)
THYME (spices)
SERRANO (peppers)

*FIRST FRESHNERS*

GENEVIEVE
FANTASIA
OLD THYME RELIGION (play on the word time/thyme)
RUMBA
ALMOST PARADISE
SCRABBLE (games)
MOMENT IN THYME (play on the word time/thyme)
CRACKLIN ROSIE
HONEY
SCARLETT FEVER (Kenny Rogers songs)
SOUFFLE (foods)
TERRA COTTA (browns)
SNICKERDOODLE (sweets)
MAPLE (trees)

*BUCKS/WETHERS*

ANSON
CHEROKEE BILL
COLUMBO
THUNDER
LITTLE FOOT
MR T
BUGS MALONE (born on Valentines Day)

*DOELINGS*

CHERISH YOU
WE DANCED
MINUET
PINOCHLE
UNO
ÉCLAIR
TAWNEY
LADY
THYME FOR EVERY SEASON
SYMPHONY
RAG TIME
SAMBA
CHOCOLATE SILK
MORNING DESIRE
ABIGAIL ADAMS
ROSEMARY
CORIANDER

I have a file with all my different name categories.


----------



## Pam V (Jan 3, 2009)

Alpine's and Alpine/Saanen's 
Reckless
Naudi (Naudia when she's being nice)
Rugosa
Eva

Buck 
Iceman 

Pygora's
Gracie
Cleo
Hannah
Popcorn
Giggles
Irish
Bella
Esma
Isabella
Milly

Pygmy/nigi 
Gidget

Unknown Fiber breed
Silver

Pygora Buck's 
Gandolf the White
Radagast the Brown

Had an Alpine named Matrix cause he "morphed" into the Pygora pen amd he was an obvious mix of the buck and does coloration.


----------



## luvmygoats3 (Jan 12, 2009)

I Have.... Gracie
Rosie
Nellie
Honey
Molly Mae


----------



## tjgoatgirl (May 2, 2008)

Ours are always Wild-West or Pioneer-related ......either real or fictional or plain made-up! This year we have a Calamity Jane, Annie Oakley, Cattle Kate, Totin' Trixie, Wicked Felina, Silver & Gold, Gold Rush, and Black Jade.


----------



## Furiouzgeorge (Dec 24, 2009)

Blueberry
Strawberry
Raspberry
Blackberry
Misty
Rosalie
Elliana

We saw one Buck named Buckwheat...sounds fun!


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I assigned each new doe a letter of the alphabet. 
Sherry, gave birth to all bucks, figures, but we used Scooter, Sam etc.
Lucy, had does: Leia, Lindsey, Libby, Leslie
Arial had does: Abby, Angie
Olivia was an Oberhasli, and we lost her, due to son forgot to pull back on syringe, instant and sad death. For her and her first twin does.

For second generations we went L. Then they got assigned a letter.
For instance, Leslie had L. Babe because B was her letter... All her babies would be LB.
Due to culling down, and then a thief. I am starting over with:
Salt and Pepper... can you tell they are twins, but one is white and one is black!


----------



## janette (Jan 27, 2010)

My,my you all are so creative!! I love the idea of themes, the spice one is very intriguing!
My son picked "Piper" for his black fainting goat doeling............Thanks Michelle!!


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

I like to use lots of French names, since we have Alpines, the 3 does we have named so far are Heidi, Adele, and Amelia. We had a cross-bred kid we sold a couple years ago, and her name was Shin-Dig, like a party, and I thought that was cute. Our buck [we purchased him, but we got to name him] we named Ironman, which I though was cute. If I ever have twin bucks born, which I hope I do not, but if I do, they will be named Axl and Slash. I am a big GnR's fan, so it would fit  The darker of the two kids would be Slash, since he was half-African American, but if they were both the same color, the trouble maker would be Axl. I wouldn't be able to keep the kids of course, but it would still be fun!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Just a note that Duchess spells without a t - derived from Duke not from the word Dutch. Not to nag or be the spelling police (gotta love English teachers, right?), just because I thought folks would like to have it correctly on their papers  We had a cat Duchess and every vet spelled her Dutchess, I guess fairly common error.


----------



## Fiesty1958 (Apr 12, 2009)

My does names are: Nellie, Sophie, Miss Kitty, Lucy, Daisy, Sugar, Bonnie, Chloe and Penelope. Our bucklings names are: Spicer, Duke, Clyde, Caleb and Bruiser.


----------



## goatnewbie (Jun 18, 2008)

We have the following does and doelings
Daisy
Sand-D
Chloe (daughter named)
Truffle (my son named because she looked like chocolate)
Sophie
Shiloh (my other son named)


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

My does are, Flower, Jasmine, Bluebonnet, Indian Paintbrush, Sunflower, Lilac, Honeysuckle, Lily, and Petunia.

As you can tell we have a flower theme for all of our does.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

These are the doelings I kept this year:

I named Sweet Shoofly Pie's doeling Sweet Pudding Pie (called Puddin)
I named Babbett's daughter Minuette
I named Red Dawn's daughter Twilight Twinklin (my daughter is a Twilight freak and we are calling her Twink)
I named Lipton Tea's daughter Texas Tea (calling her Tea)
I named Berrylicious (Tim's berry line) daughter Dee-Licious
I named Fariy Tinkerbell's daughter Princess Fiona (Jace named her)
I named Brunette's daughter Crumpette
I named Bordello's daughter Bustin Out all Over she is called Busty.

Some of my best names went out on paperwork with sold kids  I have to admit I had alot of help, with lists from Lindsey and others. Vicki


----------



## Klawbag (Feb 23, 2010)

Deb, we got our does from someone with your idea. Ended up with Dixie and Loretta. But once on our grounds, they became Barley and Hops  (smelled like a brewery on the ride home...) Then there's Barley's kids, Midge and Whipper. Midge was short for Midnight Special and Storm Whipper, well she's a wild child.


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

_If I ever get a buck he'll be called Jamie Fraser or Roger Mac, and then we'll need a Claire and a Brianna to match. _

A fellow "Outlander" enthusiast!!! Ive thought of doing the same thing, youre way ahead of me...and BTW the newest book is excellent, if you havent read it yet!

Ive got a couple of girls from Tims lines, so his Razzberrys daughter is my Pruitville's Razzle Dazzle, his Berry Parade daughter is Pruitville's Parade Best (second choice- they didnt give me "Dont Rain on My")
Ive got Lonesome Doe SLHS Black Dahlia (also descended from Tims flower line thru Posie IIRC) and Lonesome-Doe Santa Ana Winds, whose mom was Reuel Samiels JJ Sirocco (Vicki told me Sirocco means Wind, so I take her word for it! LOL). Ive got a buck off Kastedemurs Legally Blonde and Kastedemurs By INvitation Only (now deceased) that I kept who we named Royal Blue Ultimate Invitation, and his sister is Royal Blue Tate R Tot (Yes Vicki I stole the idea from you LOL) .

This year- well, it depends on which doelings I keep. My buck is Pruitvilles NL Moon River, so River or water may end up in the names.


----------



## HeidiEllsworth (May 28, 2009)

Treva
Vickie
Water Lilly
and Annabelle, our beautiful little doeling who was born two weeks ago! :


----------

